# Canon EOS 650 kaufen oder nicht?



## ratzfummel (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

mir wurde kürzlich eine Canon EOS 650 mit 35-77 Zoom für 100,- € angeboten.
Im Fotografieren bin ich ein "Noch-Anfänger". Ist diese Kamera für mich geeignet oder ist da schon zuviel Profischikschnak bei?
Und Zweitens: wie alt ist diese Baureihe bzw. ist der Preis dafür noch ok?


Vielen Dank im Voraus 


Mona


----------



## saschaf (3. Juni 2005)

Ebay sagt:

Für 50 € kannst du das Paket "Sofort kaufen". 100 € ist also etwas teuer. Zur Qualität von Kamera und Objektiv kann ich aber nichts sagen.

Als Einsteiger(in) solltest du dich Fragen, ob du wirklich noch analog anfangen willst.Ich an deiner Stelle würde über die Digital-Schiene nachdenken. Hier kannst du mehr rumprobieren, ohne dass dich gleich jedes Bild Geld kostet. Also relativiert sich die teurere Digital-Anschaffung. Außerdem muss es ja auch nicht gleich ne Digi-Spiegelreflex sein.

Aber wenn du trotzdem analog anfangen willst, kann ich dir die Canon EOS 300 (mit oder ohne "V") empfehlen. Die hat eine einfache Bedienung, mit der auch Anfänger gut zurecht kommen aber eben auch viele manuelle Möglichkeiten für den Fortgeschrittenen.

MfG


----------



## ratzfummel (3. Juni 2005)

Über `ne Digital-Kamera habe ich auch schon mal nachgedacht. Werd es wahrscheinlich mit der Canon lassen. Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe.

Beste Grüße zurück


----------

